# bbs rs hubcentric rings for 57.1 hub?



## 18ToHATE (Mar 13, 2003)

hey ive searched everywhere and i talked to bbs and talked to a bunch of other places (like 1010 tires and raderwerks and tire rack ect ect) i have a 1990 corrado and just picked up a set of bbs rs's and the centerbore of the wheels are 67mm. whats the difference of the "normal" hubcentric rings (which im told from bbs that they wont work with the rs wheel) and the ones that are specificly for the bbs rs wheel? and where the hell can i pick them up? please someone point me in the right direction? thanks all!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: bbs rs hubcentric rings for 57.1 hub? (18ToHATE)*

most BBS rings are shorter (?) than a standard ring and rely on a retaining clip to hold them in place. We don't have any BBS rings that are 67mm OD. If you can find the part number off the back of the wheel I can see if its something we can special order perhaps.


----------



## 18ToHATE (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: bbs rs hubcentric rings for 57.1 hub? ([email protected])*

they are bbs rs180 and rs247. they have a 67 center bore. but now that im looking at the picture that RB Wheels sent me.. it may look like when they filled and redrilled the wheels they put that step in the center.. correct me if im wrong?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: bbs rs hubcentric rings for 57.1 hub? (18ToHATE)*

Those wheels came back as Japanese spec OE wheel that have no ring available (explains the redrill). You'll either have to go without or have something made at a machine shop.


----------



## 18ToHATE (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: bbs rs hubcentric rings for 57.1 hub? ([email protected])*

but from the picture above.. doesnt it look like id be able to use a normal hubcentric ring? cause they do make a normal 57.1 to 67mm ring..


----------

